
Twitter Declines to Explain Taking $1M from Hate Group - smacktoward
https://readsludge.com/2019/10/04/twitter-declines-to-explain-taking-1-million-from-anti-immigrant-hate-group-fair/
======
ratsmack
I just have one question... who determines what a hate group is and how is it
determined.

